
The Boutique Fitness Boom - mooreds
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/17/style/boutique-fitness-barrys-soul-cycle-slt-flywheel.html
======
lm28469
If you told me these images came from a black mirror episode I wouldn't even
question it. It really shows how far urbanites have come; working out in tight
packs, confined in dark spaces lit by colored artificial lights [0] [1] Are
people really going there or is it some kind of marketing scheme ? Running in
downtown NY and inhaling smog seems more appealing than that.

> I could have also done hot yoga ($28), taken a high intensity interval
> treadmill class ($34) and sat in a detoxifying sauna for 30 minutes ($30).

You could also build a fully equipped home gym after 3 months of this regimen.
Or feed your family for 6 months.

[0]
[https://static01.nyt.com/images/2019/06/17/fashion/17BOUTIQU...](https://static01.nyt.com/images/2019/06/17/fashion/17BOUTIQUEFITNESS-3/17BOUTIQUEFITNESS-3-superJumbo.jpg?quality=90&auto=webp)
[1]
[https://static01.nyt.com/images/2019/06/17/fashion/17BOUTIQU...](https://static01.nyt.com/images/2019/06/17/fashion/17BOUTIQUEFITNESS-2/merlin_156453768_1d2bf6db-43d0-4d9e-a099-f2b90e54312a-superJumbo.jpg?quality=90&auto=webp)

